# California wanderings and the POS-EMY loophole



## Roadfool (Mar 4, 2010)

Finally, I get to do one of these!

I'd been wanting to do the POS-EMY loophole and needed to head down to Santa Ana for a doctor's appointment anyway, so I figured I'd combine the two and run around SoCal for a couple days collecting AGR points before heading east on the Texas Eagle. Instead of riding the Thruway from BFD to LAX over the Grapevine (a drive I've made at least 50 times by car), I decided to take the Thruway from Hanford to San Luis Obispo and spend the night before catching a Surfliner to LAX.

Here's my planned itinerary:

March 3: FNO-SLO

March 4: SLO - LAX (2 hr layover so I can try a famous Philippe's french dip) - SNA - OSD - SAN

March 5: SAN - SNC - FUL - LAX - POS

March 5 through 10: POS - EMY loophole

March 11: AGR points run in NorCal (haven't decided where yet) and SJ home to FNO

The ride on the SJ from FNO to HNF was uneventful, as always. Although, I'm always impressed by the number of people who use the SJ as pure transportation from point A to point B. The train was over half full, which isn't bad at 11:35 on a Wednesday morning. Whoever says "nobody rides trains" hasn't spent much time on Amtrak California.

The Thruway bus from HNF to SLO was also mostly uneventful, except for one weird dude who kept nagging the bus driver because he was running late for a doctor's appointment. I overheard the driver telling one of the other pax that this guy had tried to bribe him with $20 before the ride to get us there faster. We were only about 20 minutes late getting into SLO, but I guess the dude hadn't left much room for error when he scheduled his appt.

I spent the night at Hostel Obispo, which is conveniently located just a block from the train station. The hostel was nice and the employees were friendly. I think there were only 2 other guests at the hostel, but it was hard to tell because the employees were also sleeping there. My only complaint would be that it was way too cold, but I'm also a big wuss about cold and I can totally understand the hostel wanting to keep heating costs down. I will definitely be staying there again and would recommend it to anyone who needs a cheap place to crash in the middle of California.

Barely made the 6:45 am Surfliner today 'cause I'm not a morning person and getting dressed in a frigid hostel wasn't helping me move any faster (thank God the train station was so close or there's no way I would've made it). I decided to splurge and pay the extra $17 for business class on this segment because it was going to be over 5 hours and I wanted to see what it's like. My first impression is that I am way too short (5'2") for business class. There must be ton of legroom for taller people because I can barely even reach the footrest in front of me! Even the tray table is so far away that I have to lean forward to grab my (free) coffee. I remember seeing a question about BC amenities on the forum. Today's offerings were unlimited coffee, apple-grape juice boxes, an assortment of muffins, and USA Today and local SLO newspapers.

More to come later...right now I'm almost in Ventura and enjoying my massive BC seat. 

(Pics to come later too after I weed out the bad ones and upload the decent shots to Picasa).


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 4, 2010)

Roadfool said:


> My only complaint would be that it was way too cold, but I'm also a big wuss about cold (Pics to come later too after I weed out the bad ones and upload the decent shots to Picasa).


Aloha

I think my daughter has officially named me the biggest wuss about cold, since I complain about our winter's mid 60's  and heavan help me if it his 59  .

Will be waiting for the pictures.

Mahalo

Eric


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 4, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> Roadfool said:
> 
> 
> > My only complaint would be that it was way too cold, but I'm also a big wuss about cold (Pics to come later too after I weed out the bad ones and upload the decent shots to Picasa).
> ...


Spring has sprung here in Central Texas, it's 75, Sunny and rain on the way from California! Southern winds, green grass ( and weeds!  ),blooming plants and all the tourists coming to Austin for the movie and music fest Sby SW, some even ride the Eagle! 

Guess when you get to Vegas Eric you can have your cold in the winter and bake in the summer, an adjustment for sure from Paradise!

Looking forward to the rest of the trip report for sure,curious about the hostel, Santa Barbara is an expensive place, sounds great!The Biz class leg room is funny, I have just the opposite problem, find coach on Superliners and biz class on others just right!  Wish we had local trains to do point runs but guess unless one is wealthy (like our members in Calif/the NE and Florida) we have to make do with what we have! Once the daily CHI-LAX-CHI train starts it will help for sure!


----------



## Roadfool (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll post more trip report and respond to GG & Rich later tonight, but I just wanted to thank the AU forum for saving my butt twice in the first 10 minutes I was on the TE.

I had no idea which sleeper car I was supposed to board, so I just asked the first SCA I saw. Unfortunately, he didn't see my name on his manifest, so he told me to take an empty roomette in his car. If it hadn't been for this forum, I wouldn't have realized that having the Sunset Limited route guide in my room was a bad sign. I sure would have gotten a big surprise when I left SAS and was heading to NOL instead of SPI.

After tracking down a conductor and finding my way to the right place, I discovered that my phone charger wouldn't stay in the outlet (fit fine in the first roomette, of course). No problem for me, I'm an AU member, so I have my trusty duct tape. Phone charger is now strapped securely to the wall and I am sipping free Amcoffee in roomette #11. 

BTW - Only a half-hour in and we've already hit our first delay. Apparently some kids put debris on the track, which we hit and broke something on our train. We're stopped somewhere around Pomona while they do the repairs.

Edit: Just realized I owe you guys an even bigger thank you because the conductor said we're not even to POS yet, which is where I should have boarded the sleeper (had a coach ticket from LAX-POS). If I hadn't read it on the forum, it never would have occurred to me to ask if I could take my roomette early. I'd be sitting in coach pissed off and starving while the train was being fixed. Instead I'm comfy and have a 5:00 dinner reservation.


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 5, 2010)

Roadfool said:


> I'll post more trip report and respond to GG & Rich later tonight, but I just wanted to thank the AU forum for saving my butt twice in the first 10 minutes I was on the TE.
> I had no idea which sleeper car I was supposed to board, so I just asked the first SCA I saw. Unfortunately, he didn't see my name on his manifest, so he told me to take an empty roomette in his car. If it hadn't been for this forum, I wouldn't have realized that having the Sunset Limited route guide in my room was a bad sign. I sure would have gotten a big surprise when I left SAS and was heading to NOL instead of SPI.
> 
> After tracking down a conductor and finding my way to the right place, I discovered that my phone charger wouldn't stay in the outlet (fit fine in the first roomette, of course). No problem for me, I'm an AU member, so I have my trusty duct tape. Phone charger is now strapped securely to the wall and I am sipping free Amcoffee in roomette #11.
> ...


Were do we send you our bill for services rendered for telling you all these things? :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 6, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> Roadfool said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Just realized I owe you guys an even bigger thank you because the conductor said we're not even to POS yet, which is where I should have boarded the sleeper (had a coach ticket from LAX-POS). If I hadn't read it on the forum, it never would have occurred to me to ask if I could take my roomette early. I'd be sitting in coach pissed off and starving while the train was being fixed. Instead I'm comfy and have a 5:00 dinner reservation.
> ...


Don't wait for the bill to arrive. Just sent an envelope with unmarked $20's to Chez Traveler c/o KIN! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roadfool (Mar 7, 2010)

You know, as much fun as I'm having on this trip, I might even be willing to pay it. Too bad I'm broke and giving all my money to Amtrak for rail fare and points.  I will buy you guys a beer (or beverage of your choice) if we ever run into each other on a train somewhere.

I didn't have cell service all day as we went through South Texas yesterday (Texans don't use Sprint?), so now I'm even more behind on getting this posted.

First day's pics are posted here:

http://www.picasaweb.google.com/gobulldogs...aquinMarch32010

(Don't expect professional quality or anything. I know nothing about composition and lighting, was using my phone camera, and I still kinda feel like a dork walking around taking pics when I'm not at an obvious tourist attraction.)

In going through my pics, I found something I forgot to mention in my OP. I had an hour to kill in SLO before my hostel opened, so I got a sandwich and walked back to the train station to find someplace dry to sit (it was raining that day). While I was sitting there, both Coast Starlights were in the station at the same time.

Second day's pics here: http://www.picasaweb.google.com/gobulldogs...DSANMarch42010#

Unfortunately, I sat on the wrong side of the Surfliner and didn't get a lot of good beach shots. I have no sense of direction anyway and all the push/pull switching keeps screwing me up. Then I got tired after lugging my backpack all around and didn't feel like doing the tourist thing anymore. (Yet another reason I hate cold weather - carrying around pants and sweatshirts makes your bag too heavy).

After riding in coach on the next 6 Surfliner trips, I'm glad I went for BC. on the 5+ hour ride, even if I didn't need the extra legroom. It was really nice to have less people in the car and I didn't have to listen to anyone yapping incessantly on their phone through the whole ride like I did in coach.

I detrained in LAX and walked down to Phillippe's for my beef sandwich, which did not disappoint. Neither did Union Station, which was HUGE. I knew it was going to be big, but wow, I didn't expect it to be that big. Philippe's was crowded because it was lunch hour, so I got my sandwich to go and ate in the plaza across from Union, next to the pueblo. While I was eating, there was a Native American celebration going on and a guy was playing mainstream songs on a big wooden flute. He did an amazing version of Simon & Garfunkel's "The Sounds of Silence", the Titanic theme song, Santana's "Smooth", and a few others I don't remember.

The rest of the day's rides were pretty uneventful, except for almost missing my train when I walked back from my dr. appointment in SNA. My dr always runs late, so I knew I'd be cutting it close, just didn't realize how close. I was right on the other side of the crossing gates as my train pulled into the station, but I had to wait for the NB Surfliner to leave the station and clear the tracks before I could sprint to my train...with the aforementioned big heavy backpack strapped to me...ugh. My legs are still sore now and it's been 2 days. I have no idea why I didn't think to just pay the $3 to store my bags at the SNA station while I walked to the dr. and back, but it didn't even occur to me 'til much later.

I stayed in the downtown San Diego hostel that night, right in the middle of the Gaslamp district. I was way too tired to go out, but it was cool to walk through on the way to the hostel. The SD hostel was big, more like a small hotel than a converted house like most of the hostels I've seen. All I really did there was sleep and take a shower, but it looked a decent place and the mattress was the softest hostel bed I've slept on so far. There was a big Internet room with 4 computers and another large TV room next to it.

Day 3 to follow...


----------



## Roadfool (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll get back to writing up my trip report...umm...eventually, but I just have to tell you guys that I've been on this train for about 74 hours now, with 2 extended delays, and I'm still sitting here looking out my roomette window as we approach CHI with the same goofy grin that's been plastered on my face since I boarded.


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 8, 2010)

Roadfool said:


> I'll get back to writing up my trip report...umm...eventually, but I just have to tell you guys that I've been on this train for about 74 hours now, with 2 extended delays, and I'm still sitting here looking out my roomette window as we approach CHI with the same goofy grin that's been plastered on my face since I boarded.


OK where is the picture :lol: 

Aloha


----------



## AlanB (Mar 8, 2010)

Wait, I thought you were connecting to the Zephyr? 

Did that go out the window?


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 8, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> Roadfool said:
> 
> 
> > II'm still sitting here looking out my roomette window as we approach CHI with the same goofy grin that's been plastered on my face since I boarded.
> ...


It's the same goofy grin that I've had for the past 39 years! :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 8, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Wait, I thought you were connecting to the Zephyr?
> Did that go out the window?


Yes, because she missed a guaranteed connection due to the stupid truck driver, Amtrak is providing her a new *window* of opportunity in Chicago! :lol:


----------



## Roadfool (Mar 8, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, I thought you were connecting to the Zephyr?
> ...


Yeah, sorry, I posted that in my TE hits truck thread instead of keeping everything together in this one. I'm actually still on the TE right now waiting to even get into CHI. We keep getting stopped by freights and Metra trains since we're so late.

And Eric, I just tried to take a pic, but my phone doesn't have a flash and you can't see anything. I'll try to snap one on the CZ during the day. I'm pretty sure I'll still be goofy and happy then.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 8, 2010)

did you arrive into chicago. amtrak shows your arrived 5 hours late about 1 hour ago 7:50Pm or so.


----------



## Roadfool (Mar 8, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> did you arrive into chicago. amtrak shows your arrived 5 hours late about 1 hour ago 7:50Pm or so.


Yeah, that sounds about right. I didn't look at the time when we got in because I had to rush over to the pax services office to make sure I got my roomette tomorrow. I was the very first person who walked into that office from our train, so it was no problem.

My goofy grin has now turned into full-blown fits of giggling and saying out loud "are you ****ing kidding me?" as I kick back and watch ESPN on my nice big (and free) bed at the Hyatt Regency. Amtrak also gave me $45 cash for cab fare and food. Unfortunately, I'm about to blow $20 of it on an overpriced room service quesadilla, but it's cold and foggy out there and I sure don't feel like leaving my nice comfy room to go wandering around looking for cheap food.

This trip is just blowing my mind. I was already getting 5 days on the train for a paltry 15,000 points, but now I got a bunch of extra train hours (too tired to do the math), no bus ride from SPI to GBB, and a free night in Chicago. Are you ****ing kidding me?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 8, 2010)

Roadfool said:


> amtrakwolverine said:
> 
> 
> > did you arrive into chicago. amtrak shows your arrived 5 hours late about 1 hour ago 7:50Pm or so.
> ...


Another newbie that realizes the advantages of riding trains and utilizing AGR! Just curious what roomette you got, you didnt try to upgrade to a bedroom did you?(for your trouble!) :lol: Im impressed, Amtrak has always done me right but the hotels seem to be improving, used to youd stay @ a crew hotel in Chicago which definitely wasnt the Hyatt!  What an adventure, I'm envious, look forward to the CZ leg!  ( and yeah, those hotel prices can be pricey!  )

BTW- Just for information purposes, you possibly could call AGR and get a rebate on some points since your trip was "delayed" so long and often! 

The inconvience and horror of it all was probably just too much for you as a newbie! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Roadfool (Mar 9, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Another newbie that realizes the advantages of riding trains and utilizing AGR! Just curious what roomette you got, you didnt try to upgrade to a bedroom did you?(for your trouble!) :lol: Im impressed, Amtrak has always done me right but the hotels seem to be improving, used to youd stay @ a crew hotel in Chicago which definitely wasnt the Hyatt!  What an adventure, I'm envious, look forward to the CZ leg!  ( and yeah, those hotel prices can be pricey!  )BTW- Just for information purposes, you possibly could call AGR and get a rebate on some points since your trip was "delaye d" so long and often!
> 
> The inconvience and horror of it all was probably just too much for you as a newbie! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I got roomette 20 this time. I think I had #7 on my original reservation. The bedrooms were already sold out when I checked online from the train, so I couldn't beg for an upgrade. I probably wouldn't have anyway because the roomette was plenty big enough for me and I'd hate to take the space away from someone who really needed it.

And I did think about calling and asking for a point refund, but I came out so far ahead on this trip that it would be a bit greedy to ask for more. Seems like karma would come bite me in the butt somewhere down the line for that one.

I'm loving this first class treatment here. As I post this, I'm sitting in the Metro lounge watching college basketball (again) and drinking my free iced tea.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 9, 2010)

So you get to experience riding in the trans-dorm across country, another new experience! I was only kidding about the AGR point refund, if you'd paid it would be a different story!  In my case the sleeper was bad ordered in PDX so had to ride coach so I did call and get a point rebate (plus a voucher also!)but you have had first rate service which is the case most of the time from Amtrak! Enjoy the Rockies and the snowy landscape, look for the rock slides around Glennwood Springs, we look forward to the rest of the trip, Bon voyage!


----------



## Roadfool (Mar 9, 2010)

Yuck...I see why people complain about the exhaust smell in the transdorms. It is kinda gross in here.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 9, 2010)

Hmm, I've been in a Trans/Dorm twice and never had that problem. Wonder is something is wrong or if someone left a door open.


----------



## Cristobal (Mar 9, 2010)

Roadfool said:


> Yuck...I see why people complain about the exhaust smell in the transdorms. It is kinda gross in here.


Turn that frown upside-down. Let's get that goofy grin back. 

How's the food been? Enough selection on the different trains to keep it interesting or is it all 'same ol' same ol' by now?


----------



## Roadfool (Mar 10, 2010)

> Hmm, I've been in a Trans/Dorm twice and never had that problem. Wonder is something is wrong or if someone left a door open.


Yeah, it must have just been from the door opening and closing because it wasn't bad in the middle of the night when people weren't walking between cars as much.



> Turn that frown upside-down. Let's get that goofy grin back.  Don't worry, it's gonna take a lot more than some stinky exhaust to ruin my mood at this point. After all, I do smoke, so I can't complain too much about one smelly chemical, then put a bunch of even worse ones into my body voluntarily.
> 
> How's the food been? Enough selection on the different trains to keep it interesting or is it all 'same ol' same ol' by now?


So far, the food's been great and I haven't had to repeat anything, but that's probably going to change today because I want another one of those yummy Angus burgers sometime on this trip.

Since I've lagged on writing this up in trip report form, I might as well list all my meals here:

Day 1 dinner: Herb roasted half-chicken, baked potato, veggies, Oreo cheesecake.

Day 2 breakfast: Continental breakfast (cereal, yogurt, fruit). Unfortunately, the fruit turned out to be a huge half of a pink grapefruit, which I couldn't figure out how to eat without squirting it at my table-mates. I don't really like grapefruit anyway and the couple I was sitting with that morning were grumpy and not talkative, so I didn't want to chance ticking 'em off even more.

Day 2 lunch: Angus burger. This one was as good as I'd heard it was...and big. I was still way too full for dinner that night, even after picking the latest possible dinner reservation.

Day 2 dinner: Still stuffed from the burger and I didn't want to waste a bunch of food, so I ordered the pasta and meatballs from the kid's menu. It was decent for what it was: basic penne pasta, meatballs, and marinara sauce. Got the chocolate peanut butter pie to go and ate it as a late-night snack.

Day 3 breakfast: I don't remember anything for this meal. I think I may have skipped it and just had an early lunch.

Day 3 lunch: Pizza with sausage, mushroom, and yellow peppers. By this time we had the CCC instead of a full diner, so I wasn't sure what to expect. The pizza was surprisingly good, though. I figured it would be some boring pepperoni or plain sausage, but this was much better. It was a bit soggy on the bottom, but the crust was thick enough that it wasn't a big problem.

Day 3 dinner: Texas-style BBQ pork ribs, mashed potatoes, veggies. Food was good, but the company wasn't. This was the only other meal so far where I didn't care for my table-mates. I was sitting with a couple from Texas, and the wife was really nice, but then the hubby sat down and went on some bigoted rant against Mexican truck drivers. This meal took place while we were stuck in the FTW station for repair after hitting the truck, so that's how the subject came up (no idea if the driver of that truck was Mexican, that's just what the racist Texas guy said). I sat there and kinda nodded and smiled awkwardly while trying to eat my food as fast as possible. Luckily, they announced that we could get off and walk around, so I had the rest of my food packed up to go so I could go attempt to get pics of our foam-covered train.

Day 4 breakfast: Railroad French toast w/bacon. Finally had the French toast and it did not disappoint. I'm not usually that hungry in the morning, so I've been missing out on some good breakfasts.

Day 4 lunch: Veggie burger and ice cream. By this point, we were running low on food and the 3 lunch choices were the salad w/no meat topping, Angus burger, and the veggie burger, so I went with the veggie burger since I hadn't tried it. I love meat, so it killed me to pass up the Angus, but this was really good. The patty is made out of spicy black beans with chipotle seasoning, so it had a bit of a kick to it.

CZ meals:

Day 1 dinner: Bison meatloaf, baked potato, veggies. After hearing so much about it, of course I had to try the buffaloaf. I couldn't really tell the difference between that and regular beef meatloaf, but it was good.

Day 2 breakfast: Kids meal scrambled eggs, potatoes, and bacon. I sat with 2 guys who also liked riding trains just for the fun of it. One guy was from southern California and was going back to SF and down the coast after spending a couple days in Chicago. Pretty much the same loop I'm on with a longer stopover. Neither one of them knew about AGR and loopholes, so I explained how they could get a 1-zone trip for only $275 right now with the buy points and referral bonuses. Hopefully some of these people I'm referring will actually sign up. I love that I'm still earning points while I ride for free. 

Ok, that's everything I've eaten on the train so far. We just left Denver and are heading toward the Rockies, so I should have some pics to post later.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like that you have caught traveleritis, that's great figuring up how to score points while riding on a train! Glad you are having a good time except for the racist ***hole, I assure you not all Texans are this way!  Also you got to experience the difference between a real diner and the CCC, trans-dorm vs. regular sleeping car (what kind of service are you getting, Im sure you have to go to the next sleeper to get juice/H2O/coffee etc.

The really good scenery is now starting, well look forwards to the next episode of your adventure as the_traveler likes to say, hope friendly folks and a smooth ride come your way! Vamanos!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 10, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> Sounds like that you have caught traveleritis, that's great figuring up how to score points while riding on a train!


Almost, but not quite. She only has a mild case of traveleritis! To get severe traveleritis, it takes at least 3 loophole trips! (But I think this trip may count as 2.)  And there's no cure - and I hope they never find one!  Some of my referrals from my trips have use them, and I've gotten many points that way.


----------



## Roadfool (Mar 10, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> I assure you not all Texans are this way! Also you got to experience the difference between a real diner and the CCC, trans-dorm vs. regular sleeping car (what kind of service are you getting, Im sure you have to go to the next sleeper to get juice/H2O/coffee etc.


All of the other Texans I've talked to have been really nice, so I know it's not a Texas thing. And really, I've seen far more anti-Mexican ranting in Southern California than anywhere else I've been.

Yep, I'm getting a little of everything on this trip. I've even gotten to see the difference between lower level and upper 'cause I had roomette 11 on the TE. I've hardly even seen my car attendant, but she did make a point of coming into the transdorm to introduce herself and tell us where to find the coffee and stuff (next car, like you said).



the_traveler said:


> Almost, but not quite. She only has a mild case of traveleritis! To get severe traveleritis, it takes at least 3 loophole trips! (But I think this trip may count as 2.)  And there's no cure - and I hope they never find one!  Some of my referrals from my trips have use them, and I've gotten many points that way.


Hey, I'm just getting started here. I need a little time to catch up. I also can't get the AGR card 'cause my credit sucks, so I'm grinding out most of my points by going to exciting places like Hanford and Merced.

And I know it's not a loophole trip, but my upcoming June rail pass/baseball trip should put this one to shame. It won't be as first class because I probably won't upgrade to a sleeper, but it'll make up for it in sheer epicness.

Even if they found a cure, they'd have to catch up to us to make us take it. Good luck with that one.


----------



## Roadfool (Mar 11, 2010)

*sigh*...back on the San Joaquin. When we were getting close to SAC on the CZ, I realized that I could just hop off there and take the 4:55 SJ and make it home tonight instead of laying over in SF for the night. I had originally intended to grab a few more AGR segments up north before heading back to Fresno, but I'm just not interested right now. After 5 days in a sleeper, riding around on the CC/SJ didn't seem too exciting, especially with my big bag full of (now dirty) clothes.

Here's a catch up of the last few meals I had on the CZ:

Lunch: Daily special (pork stew over rice, veggies). It was ok, but nothing special.

Dinner: Finally had the steak, which was excellent, along with the conversation. This was probably the most fun meal I had. The dining car wasn't very busy, so we hung out and talked for about 2 1/2 hours. I was sitting with an Air Force flight instructor, his wife, and a retired lawyer who was also ex-military and had gone on to specialize in federal Indian law. I could have sat there listening to them tell stories all night.

Breakfast: Daily special (breakfast quesadilla with tomatoes and peppers). This was my least favorite of all the meals, mainly because half of it was cold. The other half was ok and I wasn't that hungry anyway, so I didn't send it back or anything. Other than that, it was ok, but again nothing spectacular.

Lunch: Spinach salad with chicken. This was a pretty good-sized salad and it had a decent amount of chicken thrown on top. Again I had fun with my table-mates, a woman and her daughter and granddaughter from Salt Lake City who were on their way to a family wedding in California. The granddaughter was about 3-4 years old and was just loving the train. Every time we went through a tunnel, the kid would get all excited, which was adorable (and I'm not really a kid person).

Overall, this was an awesome trip (as if I even need to tell you guys that after all my excitable postings). I went through 12 states, 7 of which were new to me. I got to ride the entire Texas Eagle route and most of the California Zephyr, for a total of around 4,000 miles.

As much as I'll miss the train ride and watching the scenery, I think I'm going to miss the people more. On the train, everyone is having a good time and is nice and friendly. Back in the "real" world, I get a bunch of bitchy, rude Californians...ick. Or even worse, boring people. Other than the grumpy couple at that one breakfast, I had interesting conversations at every meal. Even the racist Texan was interesting in his own way.

So now I see why you guys are so hooked on this train thing...time for some Hanford runs to earn me some points for the next trip.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 14, 2010)

And do them 3/22-5/7 to get 2x and 5/8-5/29 for 3x! Be sure to register for promo code *32210*!


----------

